# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Low light 6 gal tank.



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

This is one of my first tanks setup (along with 29 gal). Its been running since the end of september 2004 and its gone through quite a few changes.

Setup:
Eclipse System 6 (75gph, 9 flourescent)
25 watt Visi-thermal stealth
plain black gravel

Noob beginning pic.










What it looks like today.










ALso just added 3 new additions! I've been looking for pygmy cory's for a while now and finally got my hands on a trio.

close-up

















zoomed out a bit so you can get a feel to how small they are (still in the bottom right corner of tank....









Hanging out...









Better shot of the entire tank without the reflection of my arm.









Planning on 2-3 more in about 2 weeks.

Any comments appreciated.









Here is a link to all the pics for my tanks (and more) if interested.

http://www.reaction-image.net/gallery/Black-Civic?page=5


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

This is one of my first tanks setup (along with 29 gal). Its been running since the end of september 2004 and its gone through quite a few changes.

Setup:
Eclipse System 6 (75gph, 9 flourescent)
25 watt Visi-thermal stealth
plain black gravel

Noob beginning pic.










What it looks like today.










ALso just added 3 new additions! I've been looking for pygmy cory's for a while now and finally got my hands on a trio.

close-up

















zoomed out a bit so you can get a feel to how small they are (still in the bottom right corner of tank....









Hanging out...









Better shot of the entire tank without the reflection of my arm.









Planning on 2-3 more in about 2 weeks.

Any comments appreciated.









Here is a link to all the pics for my tanks (and more) if interested.

http://www.reaction-image.net/gallery/Black-Civic?page=5


----------

